# How BEAUTIFUL is Melbourne from a Helicopter!



## LucyMyers (Aug 23, 2021)

Spreading a little inspiration and a few of the best shots we took earlier this year on a helicopter ride over Melbourne with rotor.one

*St Kilda Beach, Catani Gardens and Albert Park Lake*











*Melbourne CBD and Shrine of Rememberance*










*The MCG, Old Bandstand and you can just make out Captain Cook's Cottage*










Just wanted to share a few photos of our beautiful city so we can all look forward to exploring our home cities again 

If you have more photos to share (especially, aerial ones) please share them below!


----------



## Pokitren (Oct 7, 2021)

Very beautiful indeed! I'd like to fly in a helicopter, too...


----------



## LucyMyers (Aug 23, 2021)

Do it.. You definitely won't regret it!!


----------



## Pokitren (Oct 7, 2021)

I don't even doubt it! So far, the thrill I get from riding a mountain bike. But a helicopter is a whole other level!


----------



## LucyMyers (Aug 23, 2021)

Pokitren said:


> I don't even doubt it! So far, the thrill I get from riding a mountain bike. But a helicopter is a whole other level!


Floating in the air doesn't compare to anything on the ground 😁

Where are you based?


----------



## Pokitren (Oct 7, 2021)

LucyMyers said:


> Floating in the air doesn't compare to anything on the ground 😁
> 
> Where are you based?


I live in Sydney and Melbourne, and I move occasionally for personal family reasons. Why do you ask? Do you want to ask me to fly a helicopter?


----------



## LucyMyers (Aug 23, 2021)

Pokitren said:


> I live in Sydney and Melbourne, and I move occasionally for personal family reasons. Why do you ask? Do you want to ask me to fly a helicopter?


Beautiful! I haven't flown over Sydney yet, I'll have to add that to the list!

Next stop though in the helicopter will be the Yarra Valley for lunch though.. Already booked it in


----------



## Alatrey (Nov 21, 2021)

You have got very beautiful photos. Can I use one of these for a student council poster? This will be a small introductory brochure for our applicants.


----------



## GizzaRob (12 mo ago)

Pokitren said:


> I don't even doubt it! So far, the thrill I get from riding a mountain bike. But a helicopter is a whole other level!
> https://twojfilm.online/


Exactly me, but on the ground. Everyone has a different endurance threshold.


----------



## CyberWarrior (25 d ago)

Very beautiful indeed! I'd like to fly in a helicopter, too...


----------

